# Χαρίζονται 2 λευκά λαμπραντοράκια (ημίαιμα)



## zephyrous (Jun 1, 2008)

Πριν μια βδομάδα τα βρήκαμε παρατημένα δίπλα σε δρόμο ταχείας κυκλοφορίας.
Είναι 40 ημερών, αγοράκι και κοριτσάκι, γλυκύτατα και πολύ αγαπημένα.
Η κτηνίατρος που τα εξέτασε μας είπε ότι είναι υγιέστατα ημίαιμα λαμπραντοράκια.
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να τα κρατήσουμε για πολύ καιρό ακόμη στο διαμέρισμα.

Για πληροφορίες:
Στέφανος 6944393597
Μαρήλια 6974337330


----------

